# Boyd Altamont



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

From Bikerumor
http://www.bikerumor.com/2014/01/10...eeper-stiffer-more-aero-altamont-road-wheels/

I'm posting this 'cause I find it refreshing to see the offered option for a sensible number of spokes for a training set. It also looks like the 24mm rim will allow quick swapping with race day carbon wheels without fussing with the brakes.


----------



## Enoch562 (May 13, 2010)

Good for Boyd,

I've been mentioning to a few people that someone needs to create a tall/ wide Aluminum rim. Unfortunately his will not be availabe to the public unless you purchase it pre built.


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

These so called "riblets" are an interesting way to reinforce the rim while keeping the weight at check. Time will show.


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

I think the city of Greenville may come after him for using that name. 
I've ridden with him and some of his wheel builders before, all of them great bike riders, and I wouldn't hesitate having them building up a wheel for me anytime.
Looks like a great wheel although I'd prefer a little more stealthy look to it myself.


----------



## Enoch562 (May 13, 2010)

Not a problem with his wheels. I highly recommend them.

I think it shows his innovation for getting ahead of this.


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

Boyd is in a good place where he has his own designs, the wheels are handbuilt and they still manage to be inexpensive. If they had Shimano or Campagnolo stickers, the price would double for no other reason.


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

These wheels will present big competition for the Zipp 101 which brand new are $500 more and not as wide externally or internally.


----------



## fiziksdrop180 (Jan 24, 2017)

Enoch562 said:


> Good for Boyd,
> 
> I've been mentioning to a few people that someone needs to create a tall/ wide Aluminum rim. Unfortunately his will not be availabe to the public unless you purchase it pre built.


I know this is an old post, but Boyd Altamont rims are available through www.glorycycles.com!


----------



## MercRidnMike (Dec 19, 2006)

fiziksdrop180 said:


> I know this is an old post, but Boyd Altamont rims are available through www.glorycycles.com!


Also available through Prowheelbuilder as a custom built set or rims.


----------

